# First set of post-op TT labs



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Just got back from my first post-op ENDO apt. He is starting me on Levothyroxine 100mcg every day. He said to take only half for about 3-4 days to make sure I tolerate it ok then increase to the 100. I am to also continue taking the Caltrate 600 + D 2 tabs twice a day and have my calcium checked once a week for 2 months unless he tells me otherwise. This is because of being in the hospital for a low calcium level. Hopefully it wont take long for this Levo to kick in so I don't feel so darn tired. I go back to him in 4 weeks and have an order to check my TSH, Ft4 and Ft3. Below are my labs with ranges.

Calcium 9.8 (8.5-10.5)

TSH 23.40 (0.49-4.67)

FT3 3.73 (2.50-3.90)

FT4 0.64 (0.61-1.60)

Why is my FT3 still up in the higher range of normal? What will happen when I take the Levo? Will it keep going up or level out. I don't want it to high! I don't want any problems with arrhythmias! Hope all is well with my thyroid friends!!! :hugs:


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow I don't know what the high FT3 means but aside from that, my first post-op blood work looked almost identical! I'll be interested to see what the answer is but wanted to tell you I feel your tiredness and calcium pill taking, you're not alone!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your surgery was recent, right (sorry, getting everyone's dates confused)....that still might be the effects of some post-op dumping.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

JOPLIN yes 12/3. That is where my FT3 has always been no matter what is going on with everything else. It kind of worries me. I have no thyroid so need the Levo but hope my FT3 doesn't get any higher.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Just got back from my first post-op ENDO apt. He is starting me on Levothyroxine 100mcg every day. He said to take only half for about 3-4 days to make sure I tolerate it ok then increase to the 100. I am to also continue taking the Caltrate 600 + D 2 tabs twice a day and have my calcium checked once a week for 2 months unless he tells me otherwise. This is because of being in the hospital for a low calcium level. Hopefully it wont take long for this Levo to kick in so I don't feel so darn tired. I go back to him in 4 weeks and have an order to check my TSH, Ft4 and Ft3. Below are my labs with ranges.
> 
> Calcium 9.8 (8.5-10.5)
> 
> ...


What date were these labs drawn? Were you taking any replacement at the time?

How high was your FT-3 going into surgery? How about your FT-4?

My personal experience was feeling like I was nailed to the floor by day 3 or so post op after a TT. I began taking an entire 125mcg replacement pill but I have to agree with your doc to begin with 1/2 dose with a FT-3 being that high post op.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I also think your doctor's plan is a good one.

You'll just have to watch and wait with regard to that free t3. I think with some people, it takes a long, long time for things to simmer down. The surgery is was the sprint, now you are in the marathon portion of the race.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Just got back from my first post-op ENDO apt. He is starting me on Levothyroxine 100mcg every day. He said to take only half for about 3-4 days to make sure I tolerate it ok then increase to the 100. I am to also continue taking the Caltrate 600 + D 2 tabs twice a day and have my calcium checked once a week for 2 months unless he tells me otherwise. This is because of being in the hospital for a low calcium level. Hopefully it wont take long for this Levo to kick in so I don't feel so darn tired. I go back to him in 4 weeks and have an order to check my TSH, Ft4 and Ft3. Below are my labs with ranges.
> 
> Calcium 9.8 (8.5-10.5)
> 
> ...


There usually is a lag time between the result of the TSH and the FREEs. Do as the doc says and start on a small amount of Levothyroxine and pay attention to how you feel. Keep busy also. Could be you had some thyroxine dumping due to the surgery.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

These labs were drawn 12/10 one week after surgery. If they drew any at my pre-op testing I don't have them. In fact if I remember correctly they didn't. For about the first 24 hours after surgery I had the shakes real bad especially when I got out of bed. My pulse was also in the 90s which was odd because I always run in the low 60s or even 50s. My blood pressure was a little high also. I just figured it was the dumping thing. The last FT3 that I have record of was on 6/24 and it was 4.16. My FT4 at that time was 0.78 and TSH was 4.42. Same reference range as previous post. I have had a diagnosis of hashimotos for over 3 years and this will be the first time I have ever take any thyroid meds. He said to take 1/2 pill for about 4 days and watch for heart irregularities. I don't like the sound of that! lol I was looking at my lab slip for next month and all he ordered was a TSH and FT4 no FT3 Wonder why? Why is everyone so afraid of that 3!! lol


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

They are afraid to order FT-3 because - it often is done in a different lab than the "usual" lab they use. That's my doctors excuse. It is also not cheap.

Call the office and insist they add the FT-3 to your labs. Or you could write it in yourself. Been there , done that and the doctor never even mentioned it.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I thought about just writing it in but the lab slip is computer printed not check marks in a box. Should I still try?


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok so I had a real bad night last night. My stomach was grumbling and rolling all night with bloating and gas. Tiny amount of diarrhea. (I know to much tmi). I had just taken my calcium and ate some bean soup then laid down. The worse part was every time I got up my heart was racing and I felt somewhat shaky. This went on all night. Now what is going on? Could this still be effects from the dumping? It's been 2 weeks since my TT. I hadn't even taken my Levo yet at that point. I woke up at 8 and took my first dose of 50mcg levo. Went back to sleep. Woke up around 9:30 and my heart is back to it's normal nice and slow beat. Anyone know what that was all about? Thanks for your input.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had weird jittery periods like that for about 3 weeks after my surgery. It was mainly in the evenings and it would feel like I had a rush of hyper symptoms that would last a few hours or so. After about 3 weeks, they started tapering off. I just attributed that to the surgery dump and the extra hormones floating around in my system for a while. Plus, anesthesia can do wacky things to the body for up to a month.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

jenny v, Thanks for that post it made me feel a lot better. This has happened just a few times since my surgery. I tried to convince myself that's what it was and not to worry about it. It's such an awful feeling isn't it? It lasted a few hours. Hope this is the last of it. Started levo 50mcg this morning. Go to 100 mcg after 4 days. Hope I don't start getting all that hyper stuff with this to. What a journey!


----------



## Kenwood (Aug 18, 2013)

jackpot13 said:


> I thought about just writing it in but the lab slip is computer printed not check marks in a box. Should I still try?


I do that all the time now. As my Endo won't run my Free T3


----------

